# When did recession start



## dodo (27 Mar 2009)

Just wondering what date did this the recession start in Ireland. 
And if you know the date it will end feel free to let me know


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2009)

You can't exactly put it down to a date but the signs/omens have been there for about 2 years at this stage - more probably depending on what way you look at it.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 Mar 2009)

it was on a thursday in july......the summer was the day before it


----------



## TarfHead (27 Mar 2009)

That sort of thing would be in Father Dougal Maguire's diary, like '_the day the Ice Age ended_'.


----------



## Henny Penny (27 Mar 2009)

Went to a talk by a statistician early last year who pointed out that the shift in economy was evident from 2006 census.


----------

